# Online Autocad Course



## Pagaresav (Sep 23, 2019)

What is AutoCAD certification? How do you pass the exam?


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

all depends on who is giving the exam.


going through a college means you will need to be proficient in a certain number of classes which adds up to "hours" with enough hours you will gain a certificate. 


if it's an online course, all depends what that course goes into detail about. 


autocad is massive so it's up to you how far down the rabbit hole you want to go. for most applications of autocad, you will not need to know everything about the program. learn what you need to do the task at hand, if you find interest in it. its a fun never ending learning curve. 


good luck.


----------



## jeffbx62 (Aug 19, 2019)

Pagaresav said:


> What is AutoCAD certification? How do you pass the exam?


No Such thing. Either you can operate the software, or you can't.

If you are in the Houston Area, go to the HORN Academy. They have 2 week intensive training course that will give you a good foundation.

Drawing Circles and Squares is all you will learn in a college AutoCAD class.

If you want some .DWG files to practice on, PM me...That's if you have ACAD software.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't you need the engineering background or do you have it already? If you did then you wouldn't be asking about AutoCad because you would have already been using AutoDesk suites, CATIA, SolidWorks etc???


----------



## jeffbx62 (Aug 19, 2019)

hurricane matt said:


> Don't you need the engineering background or do you have it already? If you did then you wouldn't be asking about AutoCad because you would have already been using AutoDesk suites, CATIA, SolidWorks etc???


I hire CAD Monkeys all the time. They don't have a clue about Engineering, but can draw whatever is sketched for them.

An Engineering background doesn't hurt at all. Actually gets you to the front of the line.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I did a certification at University of Houston for MicroStation. 

I think the price was pretty reasonable as well. It was only a couple of weeks so it was not the full course. They had all the software and the stations setup so you didn't have to buy your own software. I would recommend something like this if you are interested in it.


----------

